# New CK editor and also a new "reviews" link in your profile



## Janice (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Specktrites! 

  The latest release of forum software has quite a few upgrades. The biggest one you've probably noticed is the new editor you use to create all your new posts and threads with. It's been designed to be more intuitive so it's easier to use and contains quite a few new bits and bobs for you to use while crafting your replies or new topics. Please feel free to create test threads and posts in the suggestions and questions forum if you feel like testing the features out! 

  Another neat enhancement is new bit in your profile I wanted to point out. Just like your feedback count, post count, there is now also a direct link to all the reviews you have created! 






  *PLEASE NOTE - This only applies to reviews made on the new review system. Your reviews posted in our old reviews forums will not show in your review count. 

  I hope you continue to enjoy your time on the site. We're working hard to improve your user experience on the Huddler platform. Please make sure you report any bugs you run into!


----------



## MarieMary (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm loving the new editor. It's just as you described, easier to use and more intuitive.


----------

